# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  تفسير القانون

## الوسادة

أنواع التفسير 
حالات التفسير وأسبابه
مدارس التفسير
طرق التفسير ووسائله 
وسنتعرض لها تباعا إن شاء الله بشيء من الإيجاز وفقا
 لما يراه الدكتور هشام القاسم في كتابه محاضرات في القانون المدني . 

أولا : أنواع تفسير القانون :
1 ) التفسير التشريعي : ويكون هذا النوع من 
التفسير عندما يصدر المشرع قانونا معينا ثم يرى
 أن ثمة ضرورة لتفسيره فيصدر قانونا ثانيا مفسرا
 للقانون الأول ، ويعتبر القانون المفسر بمنزلة
 القانون االأصلي وجزءا منه ويجب اتباعه في جميع 
القضايا التي يطبق فيها القانون الأصلي ،
 إي أنهما على نفس الدرجة من الإلزامية .

2 ) التفسير القضائي : وهو أكثر أنواع 
التفسير شيوعا ، ويصدر عن القضاة في معرض
 تطبيقهم للقواعد القانونية التي تحتاج إلى
 تفسير ومن شأنه أن يوضح معنى القانون بحيث
 يسهل فهمه وتتبين أحكامه ، كما يتلافى جوانب
 النقص ويساعد على توسع القانون وتطويره .
ويختلف التفسير القضائي عن التفسير التشريعي
 في أن النفسير القضائي ليست له أية صفة
 إلزامية إلا بالنسبة للواقعة التي صدر 
من أجلها ، ويترتب على ذلك جواز مخالفته
 وتبني تفسير مغاير له في القضايا الأخرى 
المشابهة سواء من قبل المحكمة التي صدر عنها 
التفسير أو من غيرها من المحاكم .

3 ) التفسير الفقهي : هذا النوع من التفسير 
يصدر عن الفقهاء وذوي الاختصاص في مادة الحقوق ،
 وبديهي أنه لا يتمتع بأية قوة إلزامية ،
 وللمحاكم أن تأخذ به أو تهمله ،
 إلا أن ذلك لا يقلل من أهمية هذا النوع
 من التفسير ذلك أن الفقهاء من خلال
 تفسيرهم للقانون يساهمون في إثراء 
الفكر الحقوقي وتطويره .
4 ) التفسير الإداري : وهو نوع من النفسير
 تقوم به الإدارات العامة من خلال التعليمات
 التي تصدرها لموظفيها تفسر لهم فيها أحكام
 القوانين التي يكلفون بتطبيقها وتبين لهم
 كيفية هذا التطبيق ، وتقتصر القوة 
الإلزامية لهذا النوع من التفسير على 
ألموظفين المعنيين به وحدهم .

ثانيا : حالات التفسير وأسبابه :
قد يكون النص القانوني مشوبا بعيب
 من العيوب التي تجعله في حاجة إلى 
التفسير وهذه العيوب هي :
ـ الخطأ المادي أو المعنوي
ـ الغموض و الإبهام 
ـ النقص والسكوت 
ـ التناقض والتعارض 

1 ) الخطأ المادي أو المعنوي : يعتبر النص
 مشوبا بخطإ مادي أو معنوي عندما تكون 
صياغته وردت فيها عبارة تتضمن خطأ ماديا
 أو معنويا فادحا بحيث لايستقيم معنى 
النص إلا بتصحيحها وهذا النوع من العيوب
 هو أبسط العيوب واقلها شأنا ، لأنه لا
 يستوجب تفسير النص وإنما تصحيحه فقط .

2 ) الغموض أو الإبهام : إذا كانت عبارة 
النص غير واضحة كل الوضح بحيث تحتمل التفسير 
و التأويل إلى أكثر من معنى ، يكون النص في
 هذه الحالة مشوبا بعيب الغموض والإبهام ،
 ومهمة المفسر في هذه الحالة هي أن يختار بين 
المعاني المختلفة التي يحتملها النص المعنى 
الأكثر صحة والأقرب إلى الحق والصواب .

3 ) النقص والسكوت : يعتبر النص ناقصا 
فيما إذا جاءت عبارته خالية من بعض 
الألفاظ التي لا يستقيم الحكم إلا بها ، أو
 إذا أغفل بعض الحالات التي كان يفترض أن
 ينص عليها ، ومن واجب القاضي أو المفسر
 في هذه الحالة أن يحاول سد النقص في القانون
 باستنتاج الأحكام للحالات غير المنصوص عليها فيه .

4 ) التناقض والتعارض : يكون هنالك تناقض
 أو تعارض بين نصين إذا كان الحكم الذي يدل 
عليه أحدهما يخالف تماما الحكم الذي يمكن 
استنتاجه من الآخر ، وفي هذه الحالة إذا
 لم يكن من الممكن التوفيق بين النصين
 وتطبيقهما معا ، اعتبر النص المتأخر ناسخا للمتقدم .

ثالثا : مدارس التفسير : تبحث مدارس 
التفسير في كيفية تفسير القانون وطرقه
 وتبين المبادئ التي يجب أن يرتكز عليها
 ، وأهم مدارس التفسير هي : 
ـ المدرسة التقليدية أو مدرسة الشرح على المتون 
ـ المدرسة التاريخية 
ـ المدرسة العلمية 

1 ) المدرسة التقليدية أو مدرسة الشرح على المتون :
تقوم هذه المدرسة على التقيد بنصوص القانون وعدم
 الخروج عنها مطلقا ، وترى أن تفسير القانون
 يجب أن يستهدف البحث عن إرادة المشرع الذي
 صدر عنه وأن يتم وفقا لهذه الإرادة مهما مر
 على ذلك من زمن .

2 ) المدرسة التاريخية : 
و ترى أنه ليس من الواجب دوما أن
 يفسر القانون وفقا لإرادة المشرع
 الأصلي الذي صدر عنه ، بل بإمكان
 المفسر ( وهو القاضي على الأغلب )
 أن يقوم بتفسير القانون تفسيرا
 جريئا يراعي فيه تطور المجتمع 
الحالي وحاجاته المتجددة ، ولو خالف في
 ذلك إرادة المشرع الأصلي .

3 ) المدرسة العلمية : 
تقف موقفا وسطا بين المدرستين السابقتين ،
 فترى من جهة أن القانون يجب أن يطبق في
 الحالات التي سن لأجلها وفقا لإرادة المشرع
 الذي صدر عنه ( وهذا ما يتوافق مع 
ما ذهبت إليه المدرسة التقليدية ) ، 
ولكنها تعتبر من جهة أخرى أن الحالات 
الجديدة التي لم يتعرض لها القانون 
السابق لا تطبق عليها نصوص هذا القانون
 عن طريق التوسع في تفسيرها ، وإنما يجب
 البحث عن حلول ملائمة لها خارج النصوص 
وفقا لما تقتضيه مصلحة المجتمع وحاجاته
 المتجددة ( وفي هذا تتقارب مع المدرسة التاريخية ) .

رابعا : طرق التفسير ووسائله :
لابد لنا من أن نؤكد أولا وقبل كل شيء 
أن النص الصريح الواضح لا مجال لتفسيره
 ، وأنه ليس على القاضي إلا أن يطبقه
 بحذافيره دون أن يحاول تغيير معناه أو
 مخالفة الحكم الذي ينص عليه .فالتفسير لا
 يجوز أن يتخذ وسيلة لتغيير معنى النصوص
 الصريحة الواضحة وتعديل مضمونها ، لأن 
القاضي ملزم باتباع هذه النصوص و لايستطيع
 ـ بحجة تفسيرها ـ الخروج عنها إلى حكم أعدل.
غير أن القاضي أو المفسر ليس ملزما ،
 مع هذا باتباع النص حرفيا والتقيد
 بألفاظه بل عليه أن يسعى إلى التعرف
 على معناه الحقيقي وأن يتبين فحواه 
عن طريق عباراته بصورة عامة .
وإذا كان النص بحاجة إلى التفسير ، فإن
 بالإمكان اللجوء في ذلك إلى العديد من
 الطرق والوسائل وهي على قسمين ، طرق 
داخلية وطرق خارجية :


1 ) طرق التفسير الداخلية : ومن أهمها
 الاستنتاج بطريق القياس ، والاستنتاج 
من باب أولى ، والاستنتاج بمفهوم المخالفة .

أ ) الاستنتاج بطريق القياس : ويكون ذلك
 بتطبيق حكم وارد بشأن حالة معينة على 
حالة أخرى لم ينص عليها القانون ، وذلك
 لوجود الشبه الأكيد بين الحالتين أو ما
 يسمى بالاتحاد بينهما في السبب أو العلة .
فقياسا على الحديث النبوي الشريف الذي
 ينص على أن قاتل مورثه لا يرث منه ، 
أمكن الاستنتاج أن الموضى له إذا قتل من
 أوصى له فإنه لا يستحق الوصية منه ، 
وذلك لاتحاد العلة في الحالتين وهي القتل .

ب ) الاستنتاج من باب أولى : ويكون بتطبيق
 حكم وارد بشأن حالة معينة على حالة 
أخرى لم ينص عليها في القانون ، لا لأن 
علة الحكم الوارد بشأن الحالة الأولى أو 
سببه متوافران في الحالة الثانية فحسب ـ
 كما هو الحال بالنسبة للإستنتاج بطريق
 القياس ـ ولكن لأنهما أكثر توافرا في هذه
 الحالة الثانية منهما في الحالة الأولى .
ومثال ذلك ما ورد في الآية الكريمة التي تأمر
 بحسن معاملة الوالدين في قوله تعالى " ولا
 تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما " ويستنتج من ذلك 
عدم جواز ضربهما من باب أولى .

ج ) الاستنتاج بمفهوم المخالفة : وهو عكس 
الاستنتاج بطريق القياس ، ويكون بتطبيق
 عكس الحكم بشأن حالة معينة على حالة أخرى
 لم ينص عليها في القانون ، ولكنها تختلف
 كل الاختلاف عن الحالة الأولى ، بحيث تعتبر 
معاكسة لها تماما .
فحين ينص القانون مثلا على أن هلاك المبيع
 قبل تسليمه يؤدي إلى فسخ العقد واسترداد
 الثمن من قبل المشتري ، نستطيع أن نستنتج
 بمفهوم المخالفة مثلا أنه إذا هلك المبيع
 بعد تسليمه لا يفسخ العقد و لايسترد المشتري الثمن .

2 ) طرق التفسير الخارجية : وأهمها حكمة
 القانون وغايته ، والأعمال التحضيرية ،
 والمصادر أو السوابق التاريخية .

أ ) حكمة القانون وغايته : لا شك أن المشرع
 حين يضع نصا من النصوص القانونية لا يفعل
 ذلك بصورة عفوية أو اعتباطية ، وإنما يختار
 هذا النص سعيا وراء غاية يحرص عليها أو
 تحقيقا لحكمة يراها ، فمعرفة غاية النص 
القانوني و الحكمة التي يتضمنها تساعد 
على تفسير هذا النص حين غموضه وعلى استنتاج
 الحكم الصحيح منه .

ب ) الأعمال التحضيرية : وتشمل جميع الأعمال
 التي سبقت صدور القانون عن السالطة 
التشريعية أو رافقته ، وهي تتضمن عادة :
ـ المذكرة الإيضاحية أو لائحة الأسباب
 الموجبة التي ترفق بمشروع القانون لبيان 
الأسباب التي تدعو إلى إصداره والغاية
 المتوخاة منه وأهم ما يتضمنه من قواعد
 حقوقية بارزة .
ـ الدراسات التي قامت بها اللجان الفنية
 المختصة حين تولت إعداد مشروع القانون
 والدراسات التي تجريها اللجان التشريعية 
حوله بعد إحالته إليها .
ـ المناقشات المتعلقة بهذا القانون حين عرضه
 عليهم للتصويت عليه وإقراره و الايضاحات 
التي يدلي بها حوله .
ففي العودة إلى هذه الوثائق ( وهي تذكر
 عادة في محاضر جلسات المجلس النيابي ) يمكن 
في كثير من الأحيان معرفة
 المعنى الحقيقي للنصوص القانونية كما أراده
 واضعوها ، ولهذا كان الرجوع إلى الأعمال
 التحضيرية من أهم الطرق التي يلجأ إليها
 القاضي لتفسير القانون .
على أن القاضي أو المفسر لا يجبر على اتباع
 هذه الأعمال التحضيرية للنص الغامض ، 
وإنما له أن يستأنس بها استئناسا ، لأن القوة 
الإلزامية للقانون تتعلق بنصوصه وحدها
 لا بما يدور حولها من دراسات ومناقشات .

ج ) المصادر التاريخية : وهي المصادر التي 
أخذ عنها القانون قواعده واستمد منها
 أحكامه ، فالقوانين الأجنبية مثلا تعتبر
 بمثابة مصادر تاريخية لأغلب القوانين 
العربية الحديثة التي استمدت أحكامها منها
 ، وبإمكان القاضي أو المفسر ، حين يجد نفسه
 أمام نص قانوني غامض ، أن يرجع إلى المصدر
 التاريخي لهذا القانون وأن يفسر النص على ضوئه ، 
على أن الرجوع إلى المصادر التاريخية لتفسير 
القانون إنما يكون على سبيل الاستئناس لا الإلزام .
……………………

ينبغي على المشرع وهو بصدد صياغة القاعدة
 القانونية وخاصة منها الجنائية ان يحرص
 بان يكون النص عليها واضحا جليا واذا 
جاء النص واضحا جليا في لفظه وجب تطبيقه
 وان كان مخالفا للاعمال التحضيرية اما 
اذاكان النص غامضا واثار التساؤل عما اذا
 كانت بعض الوقائع او الامور تدخل في اطاره 
اولا تدخل لزم اللجوء الى التفسير اي البحث 
عن قصد المشرع لجعل النص صالحا للتطبيق وان
 هذا يحيلنا الى امرين اولا * انواع التفسير 
وثانيا* قواعد التفسير
* اولا انواع التفسير
يمكن تقسيم انواع التفسير الى عدة تقسيمات
 وتختلف هذه التقسيمات باختلاف الزاوية 
التي يجري التقسيم وفقا لها اي بحسب الجهة
 القائمة به او وسيلته او النتيجة
من حيث الجهة 
( تفسير تشريعي - تفسير قضائي - تفسير فقهي )
التفسير التشريعي هو الذي يقوم به المشرع 
ذاته حينما يستشعر غموضا في النص ويجري
 هذا التفسير عن طريق النصوص القانونية
 مثال 0 المقصود بالمال العام
 والمقصود بالموضف ... الخ
التفسير القضائي هو التفسير الذي تقوم به 
المحاكم في معرض فصلها في القضايا المطروحة
 عليهابغية التوصل الى قصد المشرع من اجل
 تطبيق النص او عدم تطبيقه 
التفسير الفقهي وهو الذي يقوم به الفقهاء
 وشراح القانون وغالبا ما يستعين القضاء
 بهذا التفسير كما قد يكون له بالغ الاثر
 على المشرع لتدارك ما فاته 
( الواقع ان القاضي لا يلتزم الا بالتفسير
 التشريعي اما التفسير القضائي والفقهي فهو غير ملزم له )
من حيث وسيلة التفسير
ينقسم الى لغوي ومنطقي
اما اللغوي فهو ما يدل عليه المصطلح 
او التعبير المراد تفسيره وهو اول ما
 ينبغي على المفسر اللجوء اليه 
اما التفسير المنطقي هو البحث عن مقصد 
الشارععن طريق البحث في المصادر 
التاريخية او الاعمال التحضيرية ...
من حيث نتيجة التفسير
التفسير المقرر يكون حين تكون عبارة 
النص واضحة الدلالة حيث انه لا ينبغي 
الخروج على هذا المدلولحتى ولو كان هناك وجه لذلك
التفسير المقيد عندما يكون النص غامضا
 يفيد ظاهره اكثر ما اراده الشارع 
فيلتزم المفسر ان يقيد هذا الظاهر لما اريد له
التفسير الموسع عكس التفسير المقيد
اضافـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة في المواد الجنائية
القياس في المواد الجنائية محضور فيما يتعلق
 بالتجريم والعقاب وتشديد العقاب ولكنه مقبول
 في الاباحة وتخفيف العقاب
قواعـــــــــــ ــــد التفسير
- عدم جواز القياسفي نصوص التجريم لانه
 فيه اختلاق لجريمة جديدة لم يفرد لها 
المشرع نصا وهي تتنافى مع المبدا لا جريمة
 ولا عقوبة ولا تدابير امن الا بنص
- جواز القياس فيما عدا نصوص التجريم 
تفسير الشك في مصلحة المتهم

منقول

----------

